# VST-Plugins in Java verwenden



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 9001 (17. Jun 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte in meiner App auf VST-Plugins zugreifen können. Bisher fand ich dazu nur diese Bibliothek, die jedoch ziemlich sehr alt ist (und bei mir nicht mehr läuft, da 32bit) https://github.com/mhroth/jvsthost

Weiß jemand etwas aktuelleres?


----------

